# 9x25 Dillon



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Any of you 10mm Auto fans using 9x25 Dillon conversions? I just picked up a 9x25 Dillon barrel for my G29SF from a member of GlockTalk.

Looking at the stats/ballistics -- I may just have to get a 6" barrel for my G20SF longslide project!

I thought 7.62x25 out of a Tokarev was hot stuff -- but 9x25 can push a 95gr FMJ at close to 2000 fps out of a 6" barrel = 850 ftlbs. Now that's a serious 9mm cartridge! :thumbup:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Here's a little more information:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/9%C3%9725mm_Dillon

http://www.9x25.com/


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*The Mighty Dillon*

The 9X25Dillon is one fast SOB. The case capacity is so-so BUT.....it is a high pressure case so one can load 'er up. Using the lighter bullets I have heard tales of 2100fps outta a 6" bbl. Of course with the flash and the bbl whip to go along with it.

I have fired a couple of different ones in my day. A G29 equipped with a slightly protruding bbl(can't remember the length) and a standard slide G20 with a 6" bbl. Both were and hand full although NOT the recoil impulse of a well loaded 10mm. 

The Glock 29 (OD only)project that I am hoping to put together will have a 9X25 bbl and a 10mm bbl. For me it will be the reasonably heavy bullets of 124 or maybe even the 147gr weights. I will first contact the manufacturers of the bullets with my chrono results and see how they are expected to act at the increased velocities. I suspect....explosively !! --- SAWMAN


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Holy cow, I thoght the 5.7 was a hot rod handgun, You 2 keep teaching. Im listening. I figured you for the type to bore quick of store bought toys. Partner this has my interest. Who sells the 9x25? Is there a vapor trail behind these babys? Mutipurpose simi auto that takes down bear at 50 yrs. HMmmmm, Please pass aong the results of this new toy. Thanks ole Carver


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Lone Wolf sells 9x25 barrels for the Glocks. Bar Sto sells barrels for the 1911s. DoubleTap offers a variety of loads in factory ammo in 9x25 to feed either.

Edit to add: if you are LE or Military, Lone Wolf will give you a 10% discount on anything they sell. Simply establish an account on their website to get a customer number -- then email [email protected] with a copy of your credentials & customer number and they will set-up your account to always get a 10% discount for any order.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Here's a good comparison pic:










10mm Auto - 9x25 Dillon - 40 S&W - 357 Sig - 9x19


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Great Comairason*

Great photo there. It shows why both the 9X25Dillon AND the 357Sig are both such hot loads. Both are highly controllable coming from the right handgun. The right handgun being a Glock. 

I have put 200rds thru my Glock 33 at this point. Believe me,it is all in the training. Just like bowling,tennis,or golf,it gets easier and easier. --- SAWMAN


----------

